

Hover: Possible Unauthorized Access - chmars

I have just noticed the following mail from Hover in my inbox:<p><i>Dear Hover Customer,</i><p><i>We are writing to let you know that we reset your password today. If you are unable to log into your Hover account, you will need to use the “I forgot my password” option on the sign in page to change your password.</i><p><i>We did this as a precautionary measure because there appears to have been a brief period of time when unauthorized access to one of our systems could have occurred. We have no evidence at all that any Hover accounts have been accessed, but even the possibility that this could have happened moved us to err on the side of extreme caution.</i><p><i>We apologize for the inconvenience.</i><p><i>Sincerely,</i><p><i>The Hover Team</i>
======
natch
Super misleading title on this post, given what the email says. For the
record, at the time of this comment, the title is "Hover hacked".

~~~
chmars
I am open to suggestions, I did not intend to use a 'super misleading title'.
For now, I have changed to title to 'possible unauthorized access'.

